# 3 month old Jersey Bull Calf - Stomach Problems?



## PatchofHeaven (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm worried about my little Buddy, his stomach seems really bloated and now he has loose stools. We have only had him for 3 weeks - we bought him from a small dairy farm. Buddy was weaned at 2 months and converted to Calf-starter and fresh hay without any hesitation. He had a little bit of loose stools 2 weeks ago, but we treated them and he has been doing great until yesterday. 









Now his stomach is kind of lop-sided - I don't know if you can see it in the pics but his right side (in this picture) is full at the bottom, but like caved in at the top. His leftside is full and normal looking.










I'm sorry in advance - I know it's gross, but I wanted to show his stool also.

We don't have a mobile vet anymore and hope that we can treat him for whatever this is on our own. Any advice would be appreciated at this time.

Thanks,
Dana


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Have you wormed him?


----------



## PatchofHeaven (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes, we gave him dewormer 2 weeks ago (Ivometcin sp?)


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

could he have gotten a hold of a walmart sack or something,

he looks mal nourished, could be infection, worms, is he the only one on the feed being provided.


----------



## PatchofHeaven (Mar 5, 2008)

yes, we have kept him quarantined since we bought him 3 weeks ago. I'm always fearful that a new animal might bring a disease to my farm - so we like to keep them quarantined for at least a month. The people we bought him from have a small Dairy farm - they told us he was vaccinated, wormed and ready to be weaned. We have been keeping him in a pen by himself - he eats like a pig and is waiting at the gate for me to bring him more every morning. We are feeding him Calf Starter and hay. He is also drinking lots of water and otherwise seems very healthy. I was concerned with the loose stools and the caved in looking side of his stomach. I've been researching this all morning and thought that this might be Bloat or overeating disease?


----------



## Farm 36 (Mar 21, 2009)

Your little boy is not digesting enough food that he is eating.The hay is to low in TDN and not enough grain digestablty.I would also start with getting something with a coccitia (sp) cure not preventive in him. Coride liquid can be given if you can get him to drink water with it in so you know that he gets the dosage that he needs in a day . I believe a corid dry to put on the feed that can be give for the daily dosage .If all else fails you can get a feed with rumensun or bovitic in the feed but you must give enough feed to to work for the size of animal .Coccidia would make the animal food digestion less avalible because it goes through to fast and you get a loose stool and intestine upset.This animal has good care so worms are low on the list of problems. You can take a stool sample in to a vet large or small animal and do a stool sample for worms or coccidia and my bet is coccidia and in 5 days with the proper treatment he will be an improved animal and in a couple weeks is coat and eyes will start to shine to show a healthy animal . Right now he is just putting his time in and not living to the fullest .


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

untreated this CAN lead to bloat,


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi, I didn't read any of the other posts....From my viewpoint Little Buddy is getting to much protein from his grains...Not that the protein level is to high, I think he's getting to much to eat per feeding....Other than that you are raising a good looking little steer.....Topside


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Jerseys take forever to grow, giving him more grain then you should will only be wasting money...


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Just read post #5...He really should be out playing with your other farm animals...30 days alone is not heathly for a herd based animal...Topside


----------



## Jay (Feb 5, 2008)

Potbellied calves need more protein in their diet. I'd give him Alfalfa hay, and some calf manna along with his current feed.
I see this mostly in calves that were weaned too early and not eating enough food/feed. Their body cannot keep up with the supply/demand needed in nutrition--its simply not there like it was when they were nursing.
Some fresh grass would do him wonders, too.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

To me, he looks like a typical jersey steer calf. Maybe a little thin but otherwise normal. Jerseys tend to look ratty (to this beef farmers eye anyway) until about 6 to 8 months.


----------

